# 2012 dk90



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Here she is. Kioti DK90

90 eng. hp
80 pto hp
8,000lbs
3 remotes
4 range, 4 speed, 20mph 
full options (except refrigerated cooler)
wheels set to narrowest point, 76" to outside of tires.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

a 92" shoule s-492 from Paul will be used on this.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice!!! Never heard much about kioti, always been a deere guy myself... How about a ruff figure?


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice Piece


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice tractor. There is a Kioti plant near me.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice...should make short work of driveways.


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice Rig...Congrats!!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

First off I want to thank everyone on here that has contributed to my "switching to blowing service" thread that has given me great advice and lots to think of. Plowsite is a wonderful resource!

tractor was 38K brand new. 4yr warranty, all options we wanted. Got it financed through farm credit @3.7% with 10%+1K down.

I was looking hard at kubota m9540's used, but they were 34-38K and most only had 1 or 2 remotes, no rear wipers/heaters etc... 

I figured I can get a brand new tractor outfitted how I want with warranty for a few grand more, why not? I researched Kioti and everyone seems to be pleased with them. They've been here in the states for over 40yrs now. The dealer we bought from is the oldest one around and has an excellent reputation. They say the kiotis have been very reliable for as long as they have carried them.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice piece, how many remotes are required to run the blower?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

ProTouch, glad to hear your reasoning on buying the Kioti, not a bad deal. Now, on to the blower... I thought you were going to get a Normand from steve? (nothing against Paul) Also, I couldn't agree more on the "switching to blowing service" thread for everyone sharing ideas. That's why I thought I'd start a "inverted snowblower thread" now that several of us in the States seem to have added more blowers.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Steve called me the other day and said that normand had a mfg delay and my blower wouldnt ship until Dec. 15. Steve said he could get a lower model than the one I ordered, but it was rated too low for the pto hp on this tractor. Steve also told me he spoke to Paul about the situation (the delay affected a few of us) who had a few shoule units available right away and gave me his number. Paul said he could have a unit to me within a week and a half, so thats why we switched to the shoule.

Steve has been great through this whole process, always returned my calls and emails, so there was nothing he could do about it. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase anything from him in the future.

The blowers require 1 remote for the chute rotation, 1 remote for deflector control and 1 remote for the hydraulic backblade. The Normands have hydro backblades, the shoules have a springloaded blade, which I preferred due to simplicity and 1 less function to worry about.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks good ProTouch! That seems like a great price to venture into the tractor/blower world of snow removal. Who's running the tractor, you? I would have a hard time putting an employee in it first season, but if I knew and trusted them it would be easier. Hope it all goes well, I'm looking forward to the updates and videos.Thumbs Up


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Protouch, just wondering if you know how much extra a front end loader would cost?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

They quoted 7200 for just a loader. I think you save a lil bit off that if you buy it with the tractor. We had no need for it this winter so I think we'll buy it in the spring or summer if we need loader help in addition to our asv.


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

very nice piece


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

ProTouchGrounds;1339410 said:


> First off I want to thank everyone on here that has contributed to my "switching to blowing service" thread that has given me great advice and lots to think of. Plowsite is a wonderful resource!
> 
> tractor was 38K brand new. 4yr warranty, all options we wanted. Got it financed through farm credit @3.7% with 10%+1K down.
> 
> ...


Can't argue with those numbers, if the dealer is good and the warranty covers any problems you will be in good shape. The tractor looks nice, very Kubota-ish. Look forward to hearing how it goes with the tractor and blower.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

From what I understand, kubota and kioti had some type of partnership a while back. There's a member on lawnsite from wallace tractor that is very knowledgeable on the topic


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

That price is unreal compared to JD/Kubota


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

So are you putting a front or rear mounted Snow Blower on it?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Rear mount inverted blower


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

that is nice. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

EGLC;1339577 said:


> That price is unreal compared to JD/Kubota


You know the only bad thing I've heard about Kioti tractors is that there resale value is quite low. I do know a couple of farm equipment dealers that will not take one in on trade. Other than that they seem to be fairly trouble free.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

That's a GREAT price to get in to blower work! I just priced out a JD 5055(?) For $48k.....I decided to stick with my CTL with a 6' blower for another year. I'm going to end up with a rear mount blower and tractor eventually, but not this year. My biggest account, is a subdivision /golf and country club (which is where I live), knows we are going to need to go to blowing over plowing eventually, due to the drifting problems we have. I just bought a 14' Ebling to pull the snow away fom the bad drifting areas out to a field where they are out of the way. 
Good luck with your new Kioti! I hope it makes you some easy $$$. Thumbs Up


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

CAT 245ME;1339873 said:


> You know the only bad thing I've heard about Kioti tractors is that there resale value is quite low. I do know a couple of farm equipment dealers that will not take one in on trade. Other than that they seem to be fairly trouble free.


That may be true but if you start out with a lot less into the tractor it doesn't hurt if you get less. I wonder how good of trade in the orignal dealer would do 4-5 years down the road?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

trade in for me does not really factor in. According to Neige, 15yrs out of a tractor is not asking too much, and he does a heck of alot more work than we would.

on the flipside if you always want to be under warranty then trade in 4yrs should be a factor.

Neige posted a cost sheet associated with a tractor over 15 years and what parts/maintenance is typically incurred over each of those years, I'll try and dig it up.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;1340095 said:


> Neige posted a cost sheet associated with a tractor over 15 years and what parts/maintenance is typically incurred over each of those years, I'll try and dig it up.


Thanks, I'd like to see the cost sheet if you can find it. I hope you have great luck with the new tractor and I'm very interested to see how it works out for you. Sometimes it's hard to justify the cost of a JD or a Case IH when your not gonna use it that much.

I think the Kioti are quite similar to the Kubota's in used pricing.Used Kubota's seem to have a low resale price I find, but those who own them have great luck with them. I remember working for a farmer a few years ago that purchased at the time was a 12 year old Kubota 8950DT with 4wd, cab and Kubota loader that was one owner and very,very low hours for 15 thousand CDN. I thought that was a steal.


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

ProTouchGrounds;1339379 said:


> Here she is. Kioti DK90
> 
> 90 eng. hp
> 80 pto hp
> ...


Wow ! NIce Machine !

Nothing beats the look of a new tractor.

Are you gonna need a front counter-weight to compensate for that 2000+ lbs Shoule ?

Or is 2000+ lbs light enough to be within normal operating weight range ?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Looks nice. Looks like you'll stay warm and dry during the winter.

A loader comes in handy with a blower because it can help break up banks and even push snow around to let you blow it away in some cases. Not sure if they will apply in your situation though. Just have to be careful that you don't forget the loader is on the front and smack into anything when you're watching the blower. Not that I've done that, of course.......

I've got a MF 1545 with a 3pt blower - no cab. Only weighs about 3,500lb and is 45 hp. I have to put chains on the rears each year because I find that even with the R4 tires, the hard rubber makes them almost useless on the slick asphalt. You've got alot more weight than I do though, so I don't know if you'll have that problem.

Good luck with it!


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Congrats ProTouch! Nice tractor!! I can't wait to see more pictures of it with SHoule blower in action.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

You'll love the shoule blower. I dont run any counterweights on my Kubota. If you're interested in seeing a Shoule in action I have a video on youtube.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats man, that baby looks like it'll get some work done for sure. I've never operated a Kioti but they seem pretty well built.


----------



## bellcon (Dec 2, 2006)

Good luck with the new tractor. I've got an 08' dk55 with an 84" blizzard blower that I use for residentials and it's been great so far.
Scott


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats, I'm waiting on my blowers for my tractors as well!

I'll send you a PM sometime, we are both venturing into the same service, in different markets, I think it would be great if we compared notes and talked about it as we went. We could possibly pick up some great ideas from each other.

Not sure how, but I was able to buy www.ResidentialSnowBlowing.com and DrivewaySnowBlowing.com

We have a temp landing page at www.DrivewaySnowBlowing.com while I wait for our main site to launch.


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

merrimacmill;1341618 said:


> Congrats, I'm waiting on my blowers for my tractors as well!
> 
> I'll send you a PM sometime, we are both venturing into the same service, in different markets, I think it would be great if we compared notes and talked about it as we went. We could possibly pick up some great ideas from each other.
> 
> ...


I am just curious because this is something that I think would be profitable in my area, do you offer shoveling for this type of service, what happens if a car is left in the driveway, also do you apply any ice melt if not how do you get around the liability of a potential slip and fall.

I just ask because later down the line this is something that I want to look into more.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Collin- lol, are you paying Paul royalties for that video?? I know you did few resis and mostly commercial the past few years, how did you expand your residential market so quickly? Are you adding tractors or are you moving you two 7540's to residential duty now? Best of luck to you this year, I hope we both do well with our new ventures. I'll definitely keep you posted on what we observe and use.



> I am just curious because this is something that I think would be profitable in my area, do you offer shoveling for this type of service, what happens if a car is left in the driveway, also do you apply any ice melt if not how do you get around the liability of a potential slip and fall.
> 
> I just ask because later down the line this is something that I want to look into more.


Only some of our accounts pay us an extra fee to shovel their walkways or stoops, we do not include any shoveling in our base price which only covers driveway snow services. If there is a car in the driveway and enough room we will go beside them, or if not then we clear from behind them and thats it. If they want us to come back they are charged an additional fee which also gets charged if they call us back for clearing drifts. We do not apply any type of ice control for residential customers. Only our commercial lots get ice control applied.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

*Kioti / Shoule*

Congratulations! You'll love it and the productivity you get out of the unit. Won't make a lot of difference between 3 - 12" of snow. I look forward to reading about your experience this winter.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;1343597 said:


> Collin- lol, are you paying Paul royalties for that video?? I know you did few resis and mostly commercial the past few years, how did you expand your residential market so quickly? Are you adding tractors or are you moving you two 7540's to residential duty now? Best of luck to you this year, I hope we both do well with our new ventures. I'll definitely keep you posted on what we observe and use.
> 
> Only some of our accounts pay us an extra fee to shovel their walkways or stoops, we do not include any shoveling in our base price which only covers driveway snow services. If there is a car in the driveway and enough room we will go beside them, or if not then we clear from behind them and thats it. If they want us to come back they are charged an additional fee which also gets charged if they call us back for clearing drifts. We do not apply any type of ice control for residential customers. Only our commercial lots get ice control applied.


I'm so thankful that he allowed me to use his videos to put together my own, it has proven to be key in the sales process. However the marketing firm that I use will be professionally filming us this winter performing this service so I can put together my own video.

Before this year I wasn't doing any residential driveways. There were only 3 or so we did that are owned by customers who also own commercial properties we do, but other than that I got out of the driveway market after my first year.

I've put together a very thorough, unique, and targeted marketing package for this service. Its been presented as something that no one around here has ever seen before and we have got a very positive response from it all. And the geography of my area is so tight and unique, being one of the oldest areas in the country, that snowblowing driveways is most peoples only option since there is simply no where to "plow" snow. Its just that no one has professionally snow blowed driveways in my area before.

I've moved my M7040's to residential. I had this plan for a long time, years actually, which was part of the reason I initially purchased them. When I first started looking at this service years ago, my company was still to small for me to be comfortable taking the risk of purchasing tractors and blowers all on a chance that it could work out. I knew if it didn't there was no way I could have absorbed the loss. I decided I needed to determine the best way to enter this, with the least amount of financial risk. So I bought the tractors, built up my company using them for commercial snow, paid them off during that time as well, and can now enter the residential market using the same machines, but with much less risk and investment. We are now running backhoes with 12' to 14' pushers on our large lots instead of the tractors.

I'm sure we'll talk more about it all soon. Good luck to you as well!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm glad your plan worked out for you! It was a much easier transition for us with the tractors because we have always been in the residential plowing market and had a substantial client base to begin with. To us, it was not really an investment but more of a cost savings tool to implement the tractor/blower combo b/c i have now taken 3 trucks off that route. We have been able to reduce our labor force by 2 employees as well.

We will definitely keep in touch.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1344170 said:


> I'm glad your plan worked out for you! It was a much easier transition for us with the tractors because we have always been in the residential plowing market and had a substantial client base to begin with. To us, it was not really an investment but more of a cost savings tool to implement the tractor/blower combo b/c i have now taken 3 trucks off that route. We have been able to reduce our labor force by 2 employees as well.
> 
> We will definitely keep in touch.


So basicly will 2 of your trucks be put out of commision? Or are you going to expand routes for them?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

We need to talk sometime


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

So how is the kioti working out for you a few years later?


----------

